# My first project - A chest of drawers



## slarti42uk (5 Jul 2007)

Hi,

Well here it is, my first use of Sketchup to design the first piece of furniture I've ever made. Download SKP file

I'd welcome ANY feedback, criticism or advice. As a total newbie to this I've followed various books and online guides. But I don't know if the construction is sound.

I decide to start out with "easy to get hold of" materials from  B&Q. The timber parts are all planed smoothed pine and the sheet material is 18mm birch ply for the side panels and drawer box backs, 12mm ply for the drawer box sides and fronts and (I think) laminated pine board for the tops and drawer fronts (although this may change to ply as I'm painting the whole thing.) The drawers are to use Blum tandem runners mounted under the drawers, for smoothness and ease of use.

It's for my 4 year old sons bedroom.

PS I've started on the build already, but only the frame legs and cross pieces done so far


----------



## engineer one (5 Jul 2007)

looks ok how you gonna fit the side panels to the legs??

paul :wink:


----------



## slarti42uk (5 Jul 2007)

There is a groove milled in the legs, top and bottom 5mm deep 1/4" wide and then a matching tongue all the way around the side panel. I was then hoping that glueing together would suffice. It seemed like it should give a reasonable structural bond. 

Would there be any issue with the tounge part on the sides? It is 18mm birch ply (13 thin layers) so I would be taking just under 6mm off each side. It should still leave several layers of wood, 3ish?


----------



## engineer one (5 Jul 2007)

even though it is ply not sure that gluing is necessary since the other joints will hold it together.

paul :wink:


----------



## slarti42uk (5 Jul 2007)

Okay Paul. Thanks for that. I think it was a bit of belt and braces with me not quite knowing the strengths of the various joints and materials yet.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## engineer one (5 Jul 2007)

ok and i am no expert :? 

the following comes to mind though. how are you joining the legs together? and how are you joining the legs to the top? 
how are you going to support the drawers, or are you going to use drawer runners like those in your kitchen units?

if you are not too sure about your skills, then you can always use glue blocks and screws to hold it together.

whatever if this is your first thing remember two things, one finish it whatever it looks like, and it will probably last longer than you thought possible :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## slarti42uk (6 Jul 2007)

engineer one":1hl7zuu1 said:


> how are you joining the legs together?


 The legs are joined at the base under the drawers by a mortise/tenon joint, and at the top with a dovetail. you can see this if you turn off the "drawers" layer and the "top" layer. I'm planning to glue these joint's. Wasn't sure if any screws may be needed?



engineer one":1hl7zuu1 said:


> and how are you joining the legs to the top?


 I'm not quite sure on this yet. Either biscuit joints of pocket screws. (I think :? )



engineer one":1hl7zuu1 said:


> how are you going to support the drawers, or are you going to use drawer runners like those in your kitchen units?


 Yes I'm using Blum Tandem runners. The runners fit to the inside of the side panels.



engineer one":1hl7zuu1 said:


> one finish it whatever it looks like


 I'll have to or questions will be raised over the ££££'s spent on tools for my new hobby! :lol: 



engineer one":1hl7zuu1 said:


> and it will probably last longer than you thought possible :lol:


 Well with any luck!! Either that or fall apart getting into the bedroom :? 

Cheers
Steve


----------

